# Complete brake replacment Golf Jetta VR6 1.8T $ONLY $199!! ***www.performance-cafe.com***



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

Kit includes:
Front Rotor Set: 1J0615301S
Rear Rotor Set: 1J0615601C
Front Pad Set: D807PB
Rear Pad Set: D104PB
Get all the parts to sit down and get the job done right! Pagid "Blue" Low dust pads provide improved braking over stock along with a new low dust compound to keep your wheels looking great! Rotors feature plated hats and a raw pad surface to keep the rust at bay and the suface as smooth and clean as possible.

CLICK HERE--->>> http://www.performance-cafe.co...=1459

Thank you for taking a look!!
JOn







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Complete brake replacment Golf Jetta VR6 1.8T $ONLY $199!! ***www.perf ... (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 01 Wolfsburg (May 7, 2003)

*Re: Complete brake replacment Golf Jetta VR6 1.8T $ONLY $199!! ***www.perf ... (PerfCafe)*

Can you offer this deal with a different set of pads? I realize there would be a price difference.


----------



## MiamiBourne (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: Complete brake replacment Golf Jetta VR6 1.8T $ONLY $199!! ***www.perf ... (01 Wolfsburg)*

What brand of OEM rotors are they...Brembo, Zimmerman?
I would like to know if I can get different pads too...maybe Hawk HPS?


----------



## VWSRTHSK (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: Complete brake replacment Golf Jetta VR6 1.8T $ONLY $199!! ***www.perf ... (1.8TFromTheU!)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWSRTHSK (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: Complete brake replacment Golf Jetta VR6 1.8T $ONLY $199!! ***www.perf ... (PerfCafe)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SuperMonkey (Aug 2, 2001)

how much is shipping?


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (SuperMonkey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SuperMonkey* »_how much is shipping?

$10-20 depending on where you live.







Jon


----------



## SuperMonkey (Aug 2, 2001)

not bad... are there any additional details on the rotors and pads?


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

i ordered this on account of i cant afford too replace the fronts alone for the cost of this set. hopefully they'll be here and installed by this sunday, i'll give some feedback. my shipping was a little over $40 though. 
edit: little trouble with my stupid bank, tracking number says next tuesday, so well i'll give you who's interested an update with pics and junk sometime either tuesday or wednesday


_Modified by joedubbs at 7:47 PM 2-28-2006_


----------



## VWSRTHSK (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: Complete brake replacment Golf Jetta VR6 1.8T $ONLY $199!! ***www.perf ... (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Complete brake replacment Golf Jetta VR6 1.8T $ONLY $199!! ***www.perf ... (VWSRTHSK)*

this kit rocks, well for the price. i mean hey, im not a friggin scca racer or anything. i had green stuff pads on before and these brake just as good, if you dont care about having holes or slots in your rotors then this is a hella good deal, peace










_Modified by joedubbs at 8:12 AM 3-21-2006_


----------



## TDELTA (Apr 17, 1999)

*Re: Complete brake replacment Golf Jetta VR6 1.8T $ONLY $199!! ***www.perf ... (PerfCafe)*

I just purchased my kit and the pricing is awesome. One thing, the shipping was $42 dollars to Miami.


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Complete brake replacment Golf Jetta VR6 1.8T $ONLY $199!! ***www.perf ... (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## traffic (Sep 23, 2003)

*Re: Complete brake replacment Golf Jetta VR6 1.8T $ONLY $199!! ***www.perf ... (PerfCafe)*

Can you explain which Pagid pads these are? I'm so confused about which pad is which now.
These are the Pagid Blue? There is also a Sport pad which is dark blue. And a Blue racing pad.
Are these strictly OEM replacement pads much in the line of the redbox? Or do they have a higher cf and higher fade temp?


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Complete brake replacment Golf Jetta VR6 1.8T $ONLY $199!! ***www.perf ... (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Complete brake replacment Golf Jetta VR6 1.8T $ONLY $199!! ***www.perf ... (traffic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *traffic* »_Can you explain which Pagid pads these are? I'm so confused about which pad is which now.
These are the Pagid Blue? There is also a Sport pad which is dark blue. And a Blue racing pad.
Are these strictly OEM replacement pads much in the line of the redbox? Or do they have a higher cf and higher fade temp?

They are not the RS series pads. (The blue race pads) These are basically their step up from a stock pad. In my personal opinion they work better than the Mintex. (Less noise) 
Ill see if I can get some specs on the compound for you.
Jon


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Complete brake replacment Golf Jetta VR6 1.8T $ONLY $199!! ***www.perf ... (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Complete brake replacment Golf Jetta VR6 1.8T $ONLY $199!! ***www.perf ... (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## avatar_re (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: Complete brake replacment Golf Jetta VR6 1.8T $ONLY $199!! ***www.perf ... (PerfCafe)*

Nice price. Any chance of alternate couriers to Canada other than UPS? I many instances UPS can charge brokerage costs exceeding the value of the item shipped. tnx


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Complete brake replacment Golf Jetta VR6 1.8T $ONLY $199!! ***www.perf ... (avatar_re)*


_Quote, originally posted by *avatar_re* »_Nice price. Any chance of alternate couriers to Canada other than UPS? I many instances UPS can charge brokerage costs exceeding the value of the item shipped. tnx

We can ship this via post for aprox $40.. From what I hear the brokerage through them is very reasonable.
jon


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Complete brake replacment Golf Jetta VR6 1.8T $ONLY $199!! ***www.perf ... (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Complete brake replacment Golf Jetta VR6 1.8T $ONLY $199!! ***www.perf ... (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## traffic (Sep 23, 2003)

*Re: Complete brake replacment Golf Jetta VR6 1.8T $ONLY $199!! ***www.perf ... (PerfCafe)*

What's the price difference for the package with 12.3" rotors?


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Complete brake replacment Golf Jetta VR6 1.8T $ONLY $199!! ***www.perf ... (traffic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *traffic* »_What's the price difference for the package with 12.3" rotors?

$50


----------



## cf_earbrass (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: Complete brake replacment Golf Jetta VR6 1.8T $ONLY $199!! ***www.perf ... (PerfCafe)*

Ordered the package, but when it came some parts were missing due to damage caused to the box by UPS. E-mailed Performance Cafe about the problem and received a response in less than a day. Replacement parts were sent out without questions the same day and I got them promptly.
Excellent customer service guys! I will definitely be ordering from them again.


----------



## TDELTA (Apr 17, 1999)

*Re: Complete brake replacment Golf Jetta VR6 1.8T $ONLY $199!! ***www.perf ... (PerfCafe)*

As stated my previous post, awesome kit for the money and would purchase again in the future. I would like to suggest that the kit include replacement carriers and why? 
The carriers are taking a beating from the constant braking and start to get groove in them from the pads which will degrade braking performance. Some of the problems may be warping and brakes just sticking because the pads can not move freely along the carrier.


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Complete brake replacment Golf Jetta VR6 1.8T $ONLY $199!! ***www.perf ... (TDELTA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TDELTA* »_As stated my previous post, awesome kit for the money and would purchase again in the future. I would like to suggest that the kit include replacement carriers and why? 
The carriers are taking a beating from the constant braking and start to get groove in them from the pads which will degrade braking performance. Some of the problems may be warping and brakes just sticking because the pads can not move freely along the carrier. 

Ahh, very good suggestion.
We do have the studs that are in the carriers that can get worn, Ill check on monday and see what they cost, if I remember correctly they were not very expensive.
Jon-


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Complete brake replacment Golf Jetta VR6 1.8T $ONLY $199!! ***www.perf ... (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Complete brake replacment Golf Jetta VR6 1.8T $ONLY $199!! ***www.perf ... (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cf_earbrass (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: Complete brake replacment Golf Jetta VR6 1.8T $ONLY $199!! ***www.perf ... (PerfCafe)*

Installed the kit today. My car hasn't stopped this well in a long time. In my opinion the Pagid pads in this kit are definitely superior to stock pads. Thanks again. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Complete brake replacment Golf Jetta VR6 1.8T $ONLY $199!! ***www.perf ... (cf_earbrass)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cf_earbrass* »_Installed the kit today. My car hasn't stopped this well in a long time. In my opinion the Pagid pads in this kit are definitely superior to stock pads. Thanks again. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thank you for the good feedback! :0(
Jon


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Complete brake replacment Golf Jetta VR6 1.8T $ONLY $199!! ***www.perf ... (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## silverturbogti (May 7, 2004)

*Re: Complete brake replacment Golf Jetta VR6 1.8T $ONLY $199!! ***www.perf ... (PerfCafe)*

what is the pricing to add Stainless steel lines and fluid to the deal?


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Complete brake replacment Golf Jetta VR6 1.8T $ONLY $199!! ***www.perf ... (silverturbogti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silverturbogti* »_what is the pricing to add Stainless steel lines and fluid to the deal?

$99 for the line set, $10 for the fluid.
jon


----------



## midnightbluegli (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: (PerfCafe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerfCafe* »_$10-20 depending on where you live.







Jon
 why is it that mine is 40 dollars shippiing thru the site?


----------



## midnightbluegli (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: Complete brake replacment Golf Jetta VR6 1.8T $ONLY $199!! ***www.perf ... (PerfCafe)*

what kind of deal can you guys cut me on brake kit,stainless lines,and fluid shipped to 33193 (2000 gti vr6)
tia


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Complete brake replacment Golf Jetta VR6 1.8T $ONLY $199!! ***www.perf ... (midnightbluegli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *midnightbluegli* »_what kind of deal can you guys cut me on brake kit,stainless lines,and fluid shipped to 33193 (2000 gti vr6)
tia









Give us a call, ask for me and ill get you set with a good deal.
jon-


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Complete brake replacment Golf Jetta VR6 1.8T $ONLY $199!! ***www.perf ... (PerfCafe)*


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Complete brake replacment Golf Jetta VR6 1.8T $ONLY $199!! ***www.perf ... (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Complete brake replacment Golf Jetta VR6 1.8T $ONLY $199!! ***www.perf ... (PerfCafe)*

I just got my brake kit on the mail delivered on time, and it looks great. The only concern that I have is that when I was cheking the front pads I didnt get the pad with the wear sensor(Like in the pic you have here on the forum and on the website). I tried calling but nobody answered and I also sent you an email but I havent gotten any replies yet. Why did I get the wrong pads?? and what shoud I do to to change the pads for the ones with the sensor?? I would appreciate if we could solve this ASAP because I dont want to keep driving with my old brakes thanks 
Luis


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Complete brake replacment Golf Jetta VR6 1.8T $ONLY $199!! ***www.perf ... (huichox4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *huichox4* »_I just got my brake kit on the mail delivered on time, and it looks great. The only concern that I have is that when I was cheking the front pads I didnt get the pad with the wear sensor(Like in the pic you have here on the forum and on the website). I tried calling but nobody answered and I also sent you an email but I havent gotten any replies yet. Why did I get the wrong pads?? and what shoud I do to to change the pads for the ones with the sensor?? I would appreciate if we could solve this ASAP because I dont want to keep driving with my old brakes thanks 
Luis

Sorry for the mistake, the correct pads shipped out yesterday.
Jon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Complete brake replacment Golf Jetta VR6 1.8T $ONLY $199!! ***www.perf ... (PerfCafe)*

thank you very much for taking care of that. Just 5 minutes ago the UPS guy picked up the pads that I have to return. thanks again for a great product at a great price http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: Complete brake replacment Golf Jetta VR6 1.8T $ONLY $199!! ***www.perf ... (huichox4)*

im thinking yes but is this kit a direct fit for the New Beetle (2000 1.8T)
thanks in advance


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Complete brake replacment Golf Jetta VR6 1.8T $ONLY $199!! ***www.perf ... (OLD GHOST)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OLD GHOST* »_im thinking yes but is this kit a direct fit for the New Beetle (2000 1.8T)
thanks in advance

Yes sir, direct fit for your beetle.
jon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Complete brake replacment Golf Jetta VR6 1.8T $ONLY $199!! ***www.perf ... (PerfCafe)*


----------



## Jezztor (Nov 9, 2002)

Bump for a great company http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (Jezztor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jezztor* »_Bump for a great company http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Thank you


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: Complete brake replacment Golf Jetta VR6 1.8T $ONLY $199!! ***www.perf ... (PerfCafe)*

Would you happen to have a set-up like this for a Corrado G60?


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Complete brake replacment Golf Jetta VR6 1.8T $ONLY $199!! ***www.perf ... (thetwodubheads)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thetwodubheads* »_Would you happen to have a set-up like this for a Corrado G60?

I can put one togeather for you, give us a call, ask for Jon
831.426.1431
Cheers.
jon


----------



## PSUice944 (Dec 8, 2003)

Got my brakes installed with the help of one of our techs. Nice setup so far! The pad compound seems a bit "grabbier" than stock, but time will tell. New fluid after 3 years helps too of course!
On another note, the TyrolSport caliper stiffening kit friggin works. Less mush, more feedback... nice addition for those looking for a modest upgrade!


----------



## VWSRTHSK (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: Complete brake replacment Golf Jetta VR6 1.8T $ONLY $199!! ***www.perf ... (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Complete brake replacment Golf Jetta VR6 1.8T $ONLY $199!! ***www.perf ... (VWSRTHSK)*


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Complete brake replacment Golf Jetta VR6 1.8T $ONLY $199!! ***www.perf ... (PerfCafe)*


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (midnightbluegli)*


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (PSUice944)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PSUice944* »_Got my brakes installed with the help of one of our techs. Nice setup so far! The pad compound seems a bit "grabbier" than stock, but time will tell. New fluid after 3 years helps too of course!
On another note, the TyrolSport caliper stiffening kit friggin works. Less mush, more feedback... nice addition for those looking for a modest upgrade!

I agree-- just put them on today (PerfCafe brakes and Tyrolsport).... next brake fluid flush (next year)-- replacing the front lines.


----------



## broomstick83 (Aug 28, 2005)

*Re: Complete brake replacment Golf Jetta VR6 1.8T $ONLY $199!! ***www.perf ... (PerfCafe)*

Do you have any kits available for a 2002 Golf 2.0L?


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Complete brake replacment Golf Jetta VR6 1.8T $ONLY $199!! ***www.perf ... (broomstick83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *broomstick83* »_Do you have any kits available for a 2002 Golf 2.0L?

Yes sir, same price, If you want to order one off our site you can order this one and put in the comments section of your order that you have the 2.0L... Or you can give us a call on Tuesday when we open.
Jon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Complete brake replacment Golf Jetta VR6 1.8T $ONLY $199!! ***www.perf ... (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SuperMonkey (Aug 2, 2001)

*Re: Complete brake replacment Golf Jetta VR6 1.8T $ONLY $199!! ***www.perf ... (PerfCafe)*

are the lines DOT?


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: Complete brake replacment Golf Jetta VR6 1.8T $ONLY $199!! ***www.perf ... (SuperMonkey)*

can we still get in on this?


----------



## Jezztor (Nov 9, 2002)

*Re: Complete brake replacment Golf Jetta VR6 1.8T $ONLY $199!! ***www.perf ... (SuperMonkey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SuperMonkey* »_are the lines DOT?

I might be mistaken, but I think the lines are Goodridge lines. If so, they are DOT approved.


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Complete brake replacment Golf Jetta VR6 1.8T $ONLY $199!! ***www.perf ... (SuperMonkey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SuperMonkey* »_are the lines DOT?

The lines on our site are DOT approved.
Jon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Complete brake replacment Golf Jetta VR6 1.8T $ONLY $199!! ***www.perf ... (OLD GHOST)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OLD GHOST* »_can we still get in on this?

Yes sir, plenty in stock.
jon


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Complete brake replacment Golf Jetta VR6 1.8T $ONLY $199!! ***www.perf ... (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chubbs'Dub (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Complete brake replacment Golf Jetta VR6 1.8T $ONLY $199!! ***www.perf ... (PerfCafe)*

First, a big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif from a bmxer for putting that link in your sig. Second, what kind of deal could ya'll do for this kit plus stainless steel lines as well as the rear wheel hub/bearing assembly, all shipped to VA.







(I'm new here so I'm still enjoying these fun little smiley faces







)


----------



## Chubbs'Dub (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Complete brake replacment Golf Jetta VR6 1.8T $ONLY $199!! ***www.perf ... (Chubbs'Dub)*

Hello?.... Is anybody out there? or am I just going to have to sit here all alone and by myself


----------



## Chubbs'Dub (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Complete brake replacment Golf Jetta VR6 1.8T $ONLY $199!! ***www.perf ... (Chubbs'Dub)*

.....with no one else, all lonely as I am, with no one who wants to talk to me......


----------



## Chubbs'Dub (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Complete brake replacment Golf Jetta VR6 1.8T $ONLY $199!! ***www.perf ... (Chubbs'Dub)*

Hello?


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Complete brake replacment Golf Jetta VR6 1.8T $ONLY $199!! ***www.perf ... (Chubbs'Dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chubbs’Dub* »_First, a big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif from a bmxer for putting that link in your sig. Second, what kind of deal could ya'll do for this kit plus stainless steel lines as well as the rear wheel hub/bearing assembly, all shipped to VA.







(I'm new here so I'm still enjoying these fun little smiley faces







)

$459 Shipped.
If you want to get one on order give us a call.
831.426.1431
BMX!


----------



## Chubbs'Dub (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Complete brake replacment Golf Jetta VR6 1.8T $ONLY $199!! ***www.perf ... (PerfCafe)*

The prices on the parts are reasonable http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , but is it really $75 to get it shipped out here?







I know this stuff is heavy, but do ya'll have some sort of slow boat to china shipping option that could save me some money (or "Bling Bling" as the kids say these days







) Thanks


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Complete brake replacment Golf Jetta VR6 1.8T $ONLY $199!! ***www.perf ... (Chubbs'Dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chubbs’Dub* »_The prices on the parts are reasonable http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , but is it really $75 to get it shipped out here?







I know this stuff is heavy, but do ya'll have some sort of slow boat to china shipping option that could save me some money (or "Bling Bling" as the kids say these days







) Thanks









The price I quoted included the shipping. I did a bit better than $75 on it.
Jon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Complete brake replacment Golf Jetta VR6 1.8T $ONLY $199!! ***www.perf ... (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Complete brake replacment Golf Jetta VR6 1.8T $ONLY $199!! ***www.perf ... (PerfCafe)*

ttt


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Complete brake replacment Golf Jetta VR6 1.8T $ONLY $199!! ***www.perf ... (PerfCafe)*

ttt


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Complete brake replacment Golf Jetta VR6 1.8T $ONLY $199!! ***www.perf ... (PerfCafe)*


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Complete brake replacment Golf Jetta VR6 1.8T $ONLY $199!! ***www.perf ... (PerfCafe)*


----------



## 18turbojetta (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Complete brake replacment Golf Jetta VR6 1.8T $ONLY $199!! ***www.perf ... (PerfCafe)*

Anyone used this combo yet? Seems like a great price. How is the dust compared to stock?


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Complete brake replacment Golf Jetta VR6 1.8T $ONLY $199!! ***www.perf ... (18turbojetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18turbojetta* »_Anyone used this combo yet? Seems like a great price. How is the dust compared to stock?

We have sold a bunch and everyone has been happy








The dust is less than stock, however it is not a "no dust" pad as its a bit of a compromise between how harsh the pad is on your rotor vs how dusty they are.
Jon


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Complete brake replacment Golf Jetta VR6 1.8T $ONLY $199!! ***www.perf ... (PerfCafe)*


----------



## SuperMonkey (Aug 2, 2001)

What brand rotors?


----------



## Chubbs'Dub (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: (SuperMonkey)*

I just want to give a quick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to perf. cafe for an uber quick response to an email I sent them the other day


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (Chubbs'Dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chubbs’Dub* »_I just want to give a quick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to perf. cafe for an uber quick response to an email I sent them the other day









thanks


----------



## Chubbs'Dub (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: (PerfCafe)*

Despite UPS's best effort to sabatoge my plans, my parts showed up today and I began installation. However, there is one thing I just can't figure out; when my stuff arrived it was wrapped in a Korean newspaper. Why a Korean newspaper?







It just doesn't make sense, I must know why!


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (Chubbs'Dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chubbs’Dub* »_Despite UPS's best effort to sabatoge my plans, my parts showed up today and I began installation. However, there is one thing I just can't figure out; when my stuff arrived it was wrapped in a Korean newspaper. Why a Korean newspaper?







It just doesn't make sense, I must know why!









lol, OBX sends us huge piles of it with headers so we recycle the Korean news.. which we also find weird as OBX is a Chinese company...... 
Jon







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Complete brake replacment Golf Jetta VR6 1.8T $ONLY $199!! ***www.perf ... (PerfCafe)*


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Complete brake replacment Golf Jetta VR6 1.8T $ONLY $199!! ***www.perf ... (PerfCafe)*


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Complete brake replacment Golf Jetta VR6 1.8T $ONLY $199!! ***www.perf ... (PerfCafe)*

ttt


----------



## vw5 (Aug 28, 2003)

*Re: Complete brake replacment Golf Jetta VR6 1.8T $ONLY $199!! ***www.perf ... (PerfCafe)*

I think it was asked a few times but I did not see a response. what brand are the rotors?
Thanks,
Greg


----------



## white van 420 (May 17, 2005)

*Re: Complete brake replacment Golf Jetta VR6 1.8T $ONLY $199!! ***www.perf ... (vw5)*

If only you offered this for my '95 vr6


----------

